# The word is out...



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The kings are biting at Pensacola Bay Front Pier ...









:whistling: :jester: :laughing:

j/k
This pic is titled: Fishing for Aweoweo at Nawiliwili Harbor on Kauai Hawaii, 1957.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks more like "First cobia spotted at pensacola beach pier"


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Or sheephead season at the pier.


----------

